# Piston powered blowgun.



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Interesting idea. But he doesn't seem to be getting much power at all ....


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Much like a break barrel pellet rifle.


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

I like his design for the barrel break action for loading. That was well thought out.

However from what I've seen anytime you try to "store" or change energy from one form to another you get a large loss of effeciency.

Solar works "if you use it", don't try to store it, or convert it. As soon as you do your cost effeciency drops dramatically.

Using a spring directly to launch something towards the target would be more effective than using it to power a blowgun.

One thing I noticed is that he showed nothing of what or how his piston was made.

So it well designed and thought out as far as application is concerned, but really no more effective than a person.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

I prefer either

1. a seperate pump, with a chamber... and it stores energy and releases it all at once...

2. a blowgun with a sort of valve- usually a slightly-oversize dart. Tyvek darts 1/2mm oversize work great in a slightly beveled .62 cal pVC.

it increases the efficiancy.... except in really short barreled blowguns.


----------

